# hopeful spawn log



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I finally had success breeding my HM blue/turquoise male with my HM blue/red sibling female. The female I actually wanted to breed him with was so scared of him, she wouldn't let him come close. 
The female he bred with flared right back at him, I guess he likes his girls fiesty! He actually tore most of her anal fin off, but she still flared at him.
Anyway I have eggs, and am hopeful I will soon have babies.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hurraaaay!  Good luck!! <3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you, I've been trying for quite awhile. It was sort of funny watching them, because it was the first time for both. But they finally got it right.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahaha its pretty funny how bad they are at first...They need some fish porn or something LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Great idea! How about someone out there create a teaching video for bettas that haven't spawned before LOL!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LMFAO I told my mom that idea yesterday, and she burst out laughing and told me to do it...I'm not sure how to, but I could try, I suppose LOL


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol fish porn...there's an idea! You should definitely post some pictures of the parents. I love stalking people's spawn logs, makes up for not being able to breed my own fish!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a good picture of my male, unfortunately, the female's picture is fuzzy and doesn't show her colors very well, but I will post them tonight. 

I still have eggs. The first thing I checked when I got home from work was his nest, he's being a really good father so far...


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Tpo! Congrats! How are they?  I didn't notice you had this log up, I hope all is well. I'm uploading my 1 week vid right now


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have babies! The bubble nest looks as if it's full of hair, they're so tiny. I've done this before, but I always seem to forget how small they are at first.
The first picture is of the father, the second one is the female I wanted to breed him to, but she was very scared of him. The third is the female that is the mother to my spawn.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The color of my female is bad, she is actually blue/red, not brown. All of them are from Martinismommy. I love her bettas! I hope my babies are as pretty as her's.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Green tea, I've been watching your thread, it's great.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow great looking pair! I love the father especially! Get some pics of those babies! :-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

As soon as they're big enough, I will. Right now, they are almost microscopic. I love watching them bob up and down when they fall out of the nest, until Dad comes and flares at me.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I just bought a camera online. In a few days, hopefully, I will be able to post better pictures.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay!  What kind of camera did you buy?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm getting a GE W1200 2.5 LCD Digital 12.2 MP with a 3X Optical Zoom (I hope this will improve my baby pictures) I might have to change my avatar LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh awesome! Its always exciting getting a new camera  Can't wait to see photos of the babies!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't wait to post good pictures for a change.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The father has been removed. The babies are free swimming. As soon as I can, (when my camera arrives) I'll post pics.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay! I love it when they start darting around like normal fishies


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Love little fry! Can't wait to see pics  your babies' cousins are practicing their swimming now too lol (your fish are from Karen too right? Thus why I said cousins


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes they are. I bought the male at the betta show last October, and I bought the four females she offered on aquabid. I asked her if they were from the same spawn as my male, and when she told me they were, I just had to have them!

She sent me a picture of their parents, but I can't find it anywhere, must have accidentally deleted it. They are gorgeous!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Her bettas are always just simply stunning. I had tried my hand at breeding Thai bettas first and didn't have a single successful spawn! Switched to her bettas and I've had numerous successes... So I understand why you scooped them up!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've decided not to buy overseas when we have such beautiful bettas available right here in the US.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I admit it! I'm a worrywart! After removing the male, I could only find two babies last night. I know they're really really small, so I figure most of them are in the plants or something, but I can't find them! 
I put a mystery snail in there after removing Dad too, try to keep it clean.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Im sure there is nothing to worry about! There will be LOTS of fry in there no doubt, probably just trying to mess with you head


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Gloria, you're probably right, I keep reminding myself that when Dad was keeping them all together, there were quite a few, though I can't say how many.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, well you do have to remember that they are teeny tiny and sometimes it is rather hard to just see them with the naked eye..
I remember when my fry had just hatched, for week I thought I only had about 50/60, then I moved them to the grow out and I had realised at the beginning I had 103. Now I have just under 60 and even now it doesnt really look like i have that many until I start counting lol. and theyre nearly 7 weeks old..
Thats ok tpocicat.. How are the mum and dad going?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mun is still regrowing her fins...dad took almost her whole anal fin off! Dad seems OK, he's hugging up to his filter right now. He eats good, so I know he's OK too.

I hope when my new camera arrives I'll have better luck finding them through the zoom lens.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor dear, im sure she'll be ok but 
Glad to hear that dad is ok too. Naww good old filter as a teddy bear lol

Your tracking your camera aren't you?!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, the camera just left Colorado, since I'm in California, that's fairly close.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

cool. So it may not be that long and it'll be there. I have no idea about where what is in America :$ sorry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Understood...same here unless I have an Australian map! LOL


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. I would still probably get confused even if I had an American map.. lol.. I would like to go to America one day. What time is it currently there?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's 9:25 AM


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

well its now... 3:39AM here. I think I need to go to bed.. lol..


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good night.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Since the numbers have gone soooo low, I've decided to to another spawn with my blue male. This is the end of this "spawn log".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would you like it closed?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes thank you. I'll start another thread once I have some real success.


----------

